# new baby-girl



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

after a few hours of work i got my pics small... jippie!!!
(i send them to my own mail in smartsend and saved them because nothing else was working)

here's my new baby-girl, please help me find a name for her....

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*new baby*

she's already feeling at home i think.... she's soooooo sweet!!!

kisses nat


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! She's precious!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*baby-girl*

you can't see it on the pics but her back tends to go black to her tail and her tail is almost whole black.
I can't get enough of her.... but these are the last pics ....i swear :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwwww wow nat i had no idea you was getting another chi?! lol is that you in the pic? if it is your beautiful!

I love your lil chis coat, shes sooo sweet!

*precious
*pixie
*fairy
*angel
*darla
*sunset
*shimmer
*sparkle
*star
*cherish
*desTINY
*fallen
*brandy (shes red)
*minnie
*dolly or DOLLIE

lol just thinkin of ma staffs old litter girl pups!
x x x x xx x x x x


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

OMG! She's a cutie! CONGRATS!! :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the name Star for her! You will have a Cosmo and Star. She is so beautiful Nat!! She almost looks chocolate


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

the name star i got was from a staff the same colour as her! cosmo star goes well !lol


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Awww she is beautiful! Congratulations!  

I think Star goes well with Cosmo also.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

She's beautiful.  

She looks like a Daisy.


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

whatever her name she looks lovely & has obviously made your home hers


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww she is sooo adorable!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is positively gorgeous! I tend to favor people names for dogs so here goes:

Rosie
Daisy
Katie
Gracie
Maddy
Sadie
Martha
Susie

Please show more pics!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I think something that starts with a V would be sweet. My dogs have first and middle names, like human babies. I always select a middle name that starts with the first letter of my last dog's name. Example: Frasier's middle name is Davenport, my last dogs were Doodle and Dumpling. I like to think of it as sort of creating a chain of puppy love.  

So.. Victoria, Vixen, Virginia

I like the sound of Cosmo and Victoria.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is adorable.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

she looks like a Daisy or Grace....shes beautiful


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is absolutely adorable  I like Star with Cosmo but I have heard that it is best to have dog names with 2 syllables Got that off animal planet I like gracie and sweet pea


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

What a doll is she sable and fawn?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awww.. fendi........ love it!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*fawn sable*

yep she's a fawn sable (a lot of sable on her back :wink: ) and she's already 3 months and a week. she's a massive eater and already goes on the pee pad!!!!she's an angel!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

She is beautiful Nat...if ever I have another girl I shall call her Tallulah...Lulu for short!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*paris*

i think she's going to be a paris......she's such a cute lady

thanks everybody for the names,votes and nice comments :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Congrats she is such a cutie - I love lana and think it really suits her :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*lana*

yeah i was thinking about naming her lana,because originally my mother wanted to name me lana but it wasn't allowed back then (from lana turner :wink: )....bu t i eventually decided to name her paris........maybe newt one :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She's such a cutie!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

luna (the moon) matches cosmo too! x x x


----------

